# BMW Festival - Gaydon



## Phil H

Anyone going to this? Hopefully i will be but not showing the car.


----------



## Neil_S

I was, but I heard that not many traders attend and after the big disappointment that was Bimmerflex, I've decided to skip it.


----------



## RaceGlazer

I will be trading there, and will have Zym0l, Race Glaze, DoDo, Meguairs, BH, Smartwax, Renovo and a load of machine polishing gear too.
I do hope some folks turn up as my set up now takes some putting up and its an early start !
And we'll have a Concours M1 on stand too.


----------



## Detail My Ride

I shall be there :thumb:


----------



## Phil H

RaceGlazer said:


> I will be trading there, and will have Zym0l, Race Glaze, DoDo, Meguairs, BH, Smartwax, Renovo and a load of machine polishing gear too.
> I do hope some folks turn up as my set up now takes some putting up and its an early start !
> And we'll have a Concours M1 on stand too.


lol, i know where my cash is going!


----------



## shredder1uk

i think the E46ZONE is going so ill be there.


----------



## Estoril-5

bmw5 is going, i shall be on the display stand!


----------



## kos

i'll be there with 3 cars !!!

its good event, a bit stuffy at times but there are usualy over 3000 people in attendance.

regarding this


Neil_S said:


> I was, but I heard that not many traders attend and after the big disappointment that was Bimmerflex, I've decided to skip it.


bimmerflex is one man personal pet project and a "scam" hence the low turn out of people, plus he want £10 a head and money from traders.
it is *NOT* a BMW car club supported or backed event.

this is the main even in the BMW car clubc diary and traders do not have to pay a penny for their pitch


----------



## RaceGlazer

Just to be pedantic, we traders have to put down a hefty deposit, refundable if we turn up. Plenty of traders usually and lots of cars and folks. 
It will be the 6th year I've traded there (and hopefully not a hat trick of destroyed marquees - last year it blew away, the previous year it went over the fence...).


----------



## kos

its cool mate

i didnt actualy realise you have to pay that deposit. how much is it if you dont mind me asking ( pm me if you wish )

i'm actualy involved with the car club runnng one of their registers and didnt know they did that, but still it beat paying over the odds for a pitch at small show like bummingfest which attracts about at 5th of what gaydon does


i'll swing by and say hello this


----------



## Dodo Factory

We will be there as well, looking after Gaz probably and saying hi to Mr W on the Raceglaze stand


----------



## Phil H

i need to stock up on Z ymol sponges


----------



## rob750

Dodo ABOUT BLOODY TIME !


----------



## powelly

I'll be there with my E30, a few other people from the E30 zone will be going too.


----------



## pete330

I will be there on the Scottish Region stand
please pop by and ask for me..Pete


----------



## Estoril-5

i just got my wristband and display pass through, wohoo, im only tavelling in from birmingham so not far to travel.

what i might do is leave an hour early and headover to the blythe valley business park, set the car and camera up and take a few snaps, theres some nice loactions around blyth valley business park.

what time are you traders setting up?


----------



## paddy328

I imagine i'll be there. Not sure if i have a stand yet or not. Either way im sure i'll pop along


----------



## youdsym3

when is this event taking place?


----------



## paddy328

this sunday


----------



## Dodo Factory

Come along Paddy, always good to see you. Gaz challenges you to a 'wookie off' anyway.


----------



## Detail My Ride

My Wookie has been in training and is now ready to take on any Swissvax product that it may encounter.


----------



## RaceGlazer

We will have a large 6m marquee with the following brands stocked:
Zym0l, Race Glaze, Bilt Hamber, Megs, Smartwax, DoDo (unless Dom objects/is taking stuff as a trader as against just mooching), Renovo and anything else I can heave in the van. And a Touchless Car Cover (thats tempting fate - strong contender to do over the fence - why is it always so windy there?).
Look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Phil H

RaceGlazer said:


> We will have a large 6m marquee with the following brands stocked:
> Zym0l, Race Glaze, Bilt Hamber, Megs, Smartwax, DoDo (unless Dom objects/is taking stuff as a trader as against just mooching), Renovo and anything else I can heave in the van. And a Touchless Car Cover (thats tempting fate - strong contender to do over the fence - why is it always so windy there?).
> Look forward to seeing everyone.


Bring ***** sponges! i want at least 5 :thumb:


----------



## mikecc

I'm trading there - look forward to meeting you all 

Mike.


----------



## Dodo Factory

Bring the Dodo, Mark, more the merrier. We're not fussed. We'll send people to you if we run out and vice versa


----------



## lee9

Hopefully i will be going, looks like i might finally get my hands on a range off Dodo products.


----------



## paddy328

I hope you have been training hard gaz, as my swissvax waschpudel has just come back from swiss special forces training and is itching for a piece of wookie.


----------



## Phil H

Was a great show with awesome cars there! the sun was out which was a big bonus. 

Nice to meet you Mark (RaceGlaze) 

Enjoyed taking the BMW on the Aston Martin test track. Got some great shots!


----------



## RaceGlazer

Phil, Daz, Paddy, Dom - good to see you all, plus various other DW's who introduced themselves on the day (Lee and others).
The big news is that my marquees didn't blow away, and my diesel Tranny made a faster getaway than the DoDo Mystery Machine......


----------



## Dodo Factory

Was a good show... as windy as ever but no rain.

Here's a pic of Gaz and myself on the Dodo stand - pic courtesy of Barnesy.










And a glamour shot of the Blingo. Slower than a hired diesel tranny to pack, this is for certain. Think Tetris Level 18 crossed with a Chinese Puzzle Box.


----------



## paddy328

It was good to see people again and im glad it was a nice day. I was waiting for mark's gazeebo to go blowing all over the place again. It was a pretty windy day.

I must stop going to these places, as i always end up spending money.


----------



## AJA

Double post. Please delete this.


----------



## AJA

I'll be going to this, this year (2010).


----------



## Dean123

I'm going an all, might get the motor on a stand yet, not 100% sure
hopefully she will be looking brand new by then as she is having new everything on the outside just about


----------



## MHTexPete

we'll be there again


----------

